# Taste of the Wild for seniors



## Tammy St. Louis

I have been thinking of switching my dogs to Taste of the wild dog food, 

problem is 5 of my dogs are on senior food, 
they do not make a senior food

so i am wondering does anyone feed TOTW to their senior dogs and how do they do on it 


i am not convinced with the all life stages food, if someone can explain it more

How can a 10 yr old mastiff be on the same food as a 1 yr old malinois?

any recommendations for good quaility senior food ,,,


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Why change the food for a senior dog? I am not a believer in ToTW really, after 2 months of use one dog lost weight and was blowing coat, the other got obese - rationed on less than the bag suggested for the fat one and twice the recommended amount for the skinny dog. 

Why not compare ingredients on dogfoodanalysis.com with TOTW and your current senior food? That would probably give you more answers.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

changing because the ingrediants are better. i have no real issues on the food i am on , dogs look great, are very healthy , but i dont love the ingrediant list ,. i feed Nutros ultra, as well as Urban wolf- homeade stuff- 
i have been feeding Nutros for about 10 yrs dogs all look great , poop great , Minus my mal puppy who always has soft poop , ( started him on welness and it was the same ) 
I just thought the ingrediants looked better, it scored wayy better than my food on the dog food analysis form, and our pet store is now able to carry it , which is good


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I'm of the opinion not to mess with something that's working now. But comparing the percentage list on dogfoodanalysis would give you a good idea on what is so different about one over the other, and what the difference is between a senior food and an all life stages food. 
I actually like Nutro products, but feed Purina One now.


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Tammy St. Louis said:


> I have been thinking of switching my dogs to Taste of the wild dog food,
> 
> problem is 5 of my dogs are on senior food,
> they do not make a senior food
> 
> so i am wondering does anyone feed TOTW to their senior dogs and how do they do on it
> 
> 
> i am not convinced with the all life stages food, if someone can explain it more
> 
> How can a 10 yr old mastiff be on the same food as a 1 yr old malinois?
> 
> any recommendations for good quaility senior food ,,,


TOTW is designed to be fed to dogs in all life stages (puppy, adult and senior dogs). Every dog, just like every person, is different with different aversions/allergies. I feed the Pacific Salmon variety as one of the 3 or 4 foods I rotate in/out. It's a little pricey, about $44 for a 35 lbs bag, but quality ingredients.

TOTW dog food formulas are all manufactured in the USA. Currently, there are three manufacturing facilities in the US that make TOTW. They are located in South Carolina, Missouri and California. TOTW only uses meats that are free of antibiotics and hormones. In addition to this, there are no chemical preservatives in any of their formulas. Instead, TOTW uses a blend of mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) in order to keep the fat ingredients from going rancid. Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract are also used as mild preservatives.

TOTW dog food formulas are grain-free, and designed to be low in carbohydrates. The formulas are also designed to be suitable for dogs in all life stages. Some of the primary ingredients of these formulas are roasted quail, roasted bison, smoked salmon and roasted venison.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

yes... i read this all of the internet site also ,,lol


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Nutro Max senior
Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein (minimum) 22.00% 
Crude Fat (minimum) 10.00% 
Crude Fiber (maximum) 4.00% 
Moisture (maximum) 10.00% 
Linoleic Acid (minimum) 3.60% 
Zinc (minimum) 250 mg/kg 
Vitamin E (minimum) 180 IU/kg 
Ascorbic Acid (minimum)* 35 mg/kg 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (minimum)* 0.10% 


Taste of the Wild (pacific salmon variety)

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 25.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum 
Moisture 10.0% Maximum 
Sodium 0.3% Maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum 
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.4% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum 

Based on this, I'd say the major difference is you might feed less TOTW because of the crude fat content - senior dog food is designed to keep them from becoming obese, with the lower protein ration and fat content - they just don't need the high amounts for maintenance that a young dog does because they are suggested to be less active.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

What a disappointment :-(
I got all excited when I saw the title, only to find out it's about dog food


----------



## Bob Scott

I'm to damn tired for anything wild anymore!


----------



## Scott Williams

I have a 3yr old Mali, a 8yr old Mali and a 9yr old English Mastiff all eating TOTW. They have been on it for a year. My youngest Mali always has a loose stool. I think the food is to rich for him. Other than that. No problem.


----------



## maggie fraser

Bob Scott said:


> I'm to damn tired for anything wild anymore!


Try changing your diet Bob.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

it wasnt nutro max senior it is Nutros ultra senior , but i see what your point was, 
so just feeding less is the difference,. 
i am not concerned of any of my dogs getting fat , i control thier food and they get alot of exercise


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Bob Scott said:


> I'm to damn tired for anything wild anymore!


Oh man I am LMAO right now :lol:

In all seriousness I have had some dogs that did very well on the TOTW Bison formula and one that hated it. For the price I would put it up against any grain free food.

That being said I feed raw.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Tammy St. Louis said:


> it wasnt nutro max senior it is Nutros ultra senior , but i see what your point was,
> so just feeding less is the difference,.
> i am not concerned of any of my dogs getting fat , i control thier food and they get alot of exercise


Hehe, you just said it was Nutro and Senior, so I picked the first senior mix that nutro had on the page for comparison. 
I really don't think you're going to see a lot of difference in the dog to be honest and depending on age, it might be better to keep them on what they're eating now rather than changing it so late in the game.


----------



## Robert Miller

Tammy St. Louis said:


> I have been thinking of switching my dogs to Taste of the wild dog food,
> 
> problem is 5 of my dogs are on senior food,
> they do not make a senior food
> 
> so i am wondering does anyone feed TOTW to their senior dogs and how do they do on it
> 
> 
> i am not convinced with the all life stages food, if someone can explain it more
> 
> How can a 10 yr old mastiff be on the same food as a 1 yr old malinois?
> 
> any recommendations for good quaility senior food ,,,


 Tammy,

Dont know if you have a tractor supply near you, but they carry a food called 4 health which suppose to be very similar to TOTW. I have been feeding it for a couple of months and my dogs are doing great. They do carry different stages puppy, performance, etc. You can google it and read about it! Good Luck


----------



## Jim Nash

Bob Scott said:


> I'm to damn tired for anything wild anymore!


They got pills now that can help with that .


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Jim Nash said:


> They got pills now that can help with that .


Hahahahahaha! =D>


----------



## Bob Scott

Jim Nash said:


> They got pills now that can help with that .



Ain't dead yet, just tired! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Jim Nash said:


> They got pills now that can help with that .


LMAO! Oh so many comments and so little time, but I can't maintain my title as resident perv, at least for tonight. Typing skills are limited due to an attempt at removing my own finger with a butcher knife


----------



## Jim Nash

Bob Scott said:


> Ain't dead yet, just tired! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sorry couldn't help myself . You know if I didn't say it someone else would of .


----------



## Jim Nash

Ashley Campbell said:


> LMAO! Oh so many comments and so little time, but I can't maintain my title as resident perv, at least for tonight. Typing skills are limited due to an attempt at removing my own finger with a butcher knife


Hey, I tried that myself yesterday . Trying to cook more real dinners for my kids . Got to cutting some carrots a tatters and next thing you know it's a bloodbath . Didn't know I was even cut just looked around and wondered why there was blood all over the fridge , stove , table and my knife . Kinda ruined dinner .


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I was holding a chicken piece with my right hand and cutting with left, knife slipped and I sliced my right middle finger to the bone at the first joint (closest to the tip). Pretty awesome mess, it's kind of filleted. 
My ex was over and flushed it out, said I needed to go to the ER and get some stitches - when I refused he super glued it closed. Feels ok now after putting some analgesic on it I had for an ear infection.


----------



## Bob Scott

Jim Nash said:


> Sorry couldn't help myself . You know if I didn't say it someone else would of .



I though it was a good catch. Shoulda seen it coming. :lol::lol:


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

Back to the thread , how many people here feed taste of the wild and what are your results on it , ? what were you feeding before ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I think I mentioned I fed it before.
I went from Kirkland Lamb and Rice to TOTW. I did the switch for 2 months. 
Dog 1 (adult 2 year old female GSD) - got obese on half the ration recommended.
Dog 2 (15 month old male GSD) lost 5 lbs total, which he couldn't afford to lose to begin with, blew all his coat and just continued to do poorly, on twice recommended ration. 

Switched back to Purina One (no more Costco membership here) and dog gained the weight back within weeks, and fat dog lost weight given less than the bag says I should feed. 

Talked to the folks at the dog food supply, and what she said was that there's another dog food in the same price range that you get more for your buck (natures variety maybe? I forget) because of the difference in something in it, one has tapioca (not TOTW) and hte other uses a different source. She recommended the other over TOTW and said it was over priced for what you get considering the other was $4 less a b ag and more than comparable in quality.


----------



## Matt Grosch

at first I thought this was a thread about feeding elderly people dog food like during the depression, glad to see it is not (but at least it would have been a pretty good quality kibble)


----------



## Nick Jenkins

I fed my dog TOTW for a couple months with no spectacular results. She has had some sort of skin allergy issues for her entire life so I am on a constant search for a food which relieves it and decided to try a grain free food. Other than significantly less money I saw nothing better than with Purina pro plan. She still itched and chewed herself. Body condition stayed constant, although now that she is on another food, natures recipe(another experiment), her skin "breakouts" of minor skin infections brought on by her chewing and introducing bacteria have decreased. 
Overall I don't think it is worth the money. I know Canidae is solid and is an ALS formula, and have a breeder friend who swears by it.
Also in a senior formula I would think the main difference than a normal adult formula would be less calories because of a slower metabolism as they age, and more supplementation with things like glucosamine and chondroitin. If you have a regular formula and feed enough to keep extra weigh from adding on and supplement to help bone and joints it should be just as good as senior I would think.


----------

